# UFC 66: Vids & Results



## Andrew Green (Dec 31, 2006)

Griffin vs Jardine:

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1XL21WlUhvtm26ib7[/dmv]

Bisping vs  Schafer
[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/7kReBaqHhTld76iNW[/dmv]

Leben vs MacDonald:
[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/YTWe51Guc5lJN6iNA[/dmv]

Liddell vs Ortiz:

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/7LDj0xgKEYvqG6iFu[/dmv]

Arlovski vs Cruz:

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/aX7V4aZeJD1H36j55[/dmv]


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 31, 2006)

Default 
Full Results:

 -Chuck Liddell def. Tito Ortiz by TKO (referee stoppage due to strikes) at 3:59 of Round 3

 -Keith Jardine def. Forrest Griffin by TKO (referee stoppage due to strikes) at 4:41 of Round 1

 -Jason MacDonald def. Chris Leben by technical submission (choked unconscious with a guillotine choke) at 4:03 of Round 2

 -Andrei Arlovski def. Marcio "Pe de Pano" Cruz by KO (strikes on the ground) at 3:15 of Round 1

 -Michael Bisping def. Eric Schafer by TKO (referee stoppage due to strikes) at 4:24 of Round 1

 -Thiago Alves def. Tony DeSouza by KO at 1:10 of Round 2

 -Gabriel Gonzaga def. Carmelo Marrero by submission (armbar) at 3:22 of Round 1

 -Yushin Okami def. Rory Singer by submission (strikes) at 4:03 of Round 3

 -Christian Wellisch def. Anthony Perosh by unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-27)


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 31, 2006)

As always thank you Andrew


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2006)

I saw the fights thanks to my friend Ian and his family. 

I enjoyed the company of other good friends as well. 

The fights were good.

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 1, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I saw the fights thanks to my friend Ian and his family.
> 
> I enjoyed the company of other good friends as well.
> 
> ...


Indeed Rich!


----------



## Marvin (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh, and thanks Andrew for the fights, some of the original details were lost in a fog of Sam Adams and Newcastle


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 1, 2007)

I like Arlovski as a fighter, but I think the way he won against Cruz was a little cheap.  That punch right after the ref warned him looked like it really hurt him.  Anyway, I hope they rematch.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 1, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I like Arlovski as a fighter, but I think the way he won against Cruz was a little cheap. That punch right after the ref warned him looked like it really hurt him. Anyway, I hope they rematch.



I thought the same thing, but if you watch the fight again and watch Cruz, and see that when he sits up his intention is to go for the leg of his opponent.  They each had a plan. I think one was executed better than the other though.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 1, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I like Arlovski as a fighter, but I think the way he won against Cruz was a little cheap. That punch right after the ref warned him looked like it really hurt him. Anyway, I hope they rematch.


 

forget about the punch.  Cruz was going for a leg submission right before the punch occurred.  What about how Arlovski clearly was holding on to the cage to prevent Cruz from rolling over to do the rolling knee bar?  That was way worse than the punch in my opinion.  Clear violation of the rules for holding on to the cage, plus he got warned for it earlier in the fight.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 2, 2007)

Jardine put on a great show.  Excellent punching power, especially if it can put down Forrest Griffen.  

Nice to see that Griffen didn't have any excuses when they gave that (very) quick interview, and that he did summarize it very well in the profane, one sentence, remark.  

Ortiz had his chances, but Chuck is quite good at sprawling, and isn't a slouch in the physical strength department either.  I gained even more respect for Tito after the fight, when he acknowledged that he gave it his best, and that Chuck still came out on top.  Even more kudos to his appreciation for the folks in the military.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 2, 2007)

Crap, the videos are gone. I was going to watch the Arlovski one again to see what you guys were talking about. I thought the punch was great, you should never let your guard down, never. He was going for a technique and simply lost his own guard....Arlovski simply took advantage of it...as I remember it through the haze of Shiner


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 2, 2007)

7starmantis said:


> Crap, the videos are gone. I was going to watch the Arlovski one again to see what you guys were talking about. I thought the punch was great, you should never let your guard down, never. He was going for a technique and simply lost his own guard....Arlovski simply took advantage of it...as I remember it through the haze of Shiner


 

I taped the fight and replayed it.  Arlovski is clearly holding the cage to prevent Cruz from doing the rolling kneebar.


----------



## DMartialArtist (Jan 3, 2007)

honestly UFC is ok but its not the best i mean if someone like jet li got into the ring with him he could kick all of their butts


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 3, 2007)

DMartialArtist said:


> honestly UFC is ok but its not the best i mean if someone like jet li got into the ring with him he could kick all of their butts



Your behind on the times, he did, and won.

They used the footage in Cradle to the Grave.

Now some people may tell you that it was staged, but don't buy it.  They're just trying to save face.  That clip of him stating that he is not a fighter when asked about it, faked.

Aliens built the pyramids.

Elvis is still alive.

JFK was assasinated by the CIA.

No one has ever walked on the moon.

and my parents where eaten by the Loch Ness monster.


----------



## thetruth (Jan 4, 2007)

I was really impressed with Tito's response at the end.  Man it's a world apart from when Randy smacked his *** and he stomped around the ring like a spoilt child.  Tito's all growed up.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## thetruth (Jan 5, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I like Arlovski as a fighter, but I think the way he won against Cruz was a little cheap.  That punch right after the ref warned him looked like it really hurt him.  Anyway, I hope they rematch.



The ref wanted to stand them up because of arlovskis attempted kick to the face.  Cruz didn't want to and there was a second or 2 between the restart and the hit and what a hit it was so alls fair I believe.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 6, 2007)

aaaahhh i wanted tito to win , even though i didnt think he was goin to lol

well done micheal bisbing!


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jan 6, 2007)

thetruth said:


> The ref wanted to stand them up because of arlovskis attempted kick to the face. Cruz didn't want to and there was a second or 2 between the restart and the hit and what a hit it was so alls fair I believe.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


An outsiders question.  Why stop the kick to the face.  If he were standing i believe a shin kick to the face would be legal and on the ground you can hold a man down and punch him in the face repeatedly.  so why would kicking a man in the face  who was sitting and at little risk of serious injury be illegal?

thanks,

Jeff


----------



## thetruth (Jan 8, 2007)

Kenpodoc said:


> An outsiders question.  Why stop the kick to the face.  If he were standing i believe a shin kick to the face would be legal and on the ground you can hold a man down and punch him in the face repeatedly.  so why would kicking a man in the face  who was sitting and at little risk of serious injury be illegal?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Jeff



It just is in the rules that you cant kick a downed opponent in the head so I'm assuming that includes even if both opponents are on the ground

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 8, 2007)

Kenpodoc said:


> An outsiders question. Why stop the kick to the face. If he were standing i believe a shin kick to the face would be legal and on the ground you can hold a man down and punch him in the face repeatedly. so why would kicking a man in the face who was sitting and at little risk of serious injury be illegal?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Jeff


 
My thoughts exactly, even though it's in the rules it's a little...off to say the least.


----------

